# alrernative lubricant



## ladykena (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok the man (Capt _quirk) is back at the homestaed and has not got Internet up yet. He asked me to pose this question for him.

After the fit hits the shan and we have all converted to alternative fuels. What will we use as oil in generators cars tractors ect.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Stockpiled lubricants. Get out your piggy bank now while you still can!


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

That's all I have ever been able to come up with. Stockpile.

Then filter well and recycle.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

years ago, I nearly bought a machine, that recycled oil, the trick of the machine was this one was made in the late 1800's by a rail road company,

the basic concept was that the oil was heated to about 350F to 400F to boil off impurities, and then it was pressurized with compressed air and the hot oil was sent through a filter of "fullers earth" and brown wrapping paper, 

He would resell the oil for break in oil and had many customers, he said he sent the oil in for lab testing and it came back as virgin oil, (no additives and conditioners), but was raw oil, 

He did have trouble getting all the carbon out of diesel oils, but gasoline oil was clean clean,

the only reason I did not buy it is I had no place to put it, it took up about 30 square feet min, not working area, (he used one bay of a two car garage for it operation, 

simply heat and boil off the impurities and filter to very high standards,

(the fullers earth appears to have some properties that help in filtering and removing some impurities in oil products)

(I have heard that one can use white cotton rope put into one drum and then loop to a lower drum and the oil will siphon through the rope, and come out clean on the lower drum),

I have also let a drum of used oil set for a few years, and the top of the drum was as clean looking as new when removed, (but I am guessing this was old non detergent oil in the drum),


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

one other thing many of the new modern oils can go an incredible long time, of use according to manufacturing, John Deere diesel engine oils for example,



> Benefits of Plus-50&#8482; II Premium Engine Oil:
> Extended drain intervals up to 500 hours in your John Deere equipment
> Standard oil lasts only 250 hours in your engine before you&#8217;re due for an oil change. Plus-50&#8482; II protects your engine for up to 500 hours when used with John Deere filters in John Deere engines, saving you money on maintenance while giving you added peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Not that long ago it was 100 Hr change interval, recommendation, then they came out with the 50+ and extended it to 150 hr, and now up to 500 hrs,


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Centrifuge


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I found this, looks like it might take a while but looks like it could work on cleaning oil.

http://www.endtimesreport.com/cleaning_engine_oil.html


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

We use a centrifuge on our used veggie oil operation.
Figure it takes it down to 1 or 2 microns.
Push to shove what comes out of the centrifuge could be used for making more french fries
We don't intend to do that............

We do use it (blended) for diesel fuel . . . . . . .my truck has been running our blend for 5 years.

Trouble is if the stuff hits the fan then those restaurants will fold and we will be back to square one.

Negative side of the coin; A centrifuge works much better when the oil is very warm=electric heaters.
And the pressure pump takes a bunch of electric..........

there ain't no free lunch

stock pile . . . . .


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> We use a centrifuge on our used veggie oil operation.
> Figure it takes it down to 1 or 2 microns.
> Push to shove what comes out of the centrifuge could be used for making more french fries
> We don't intend to do that............
> ...


A local guy is using gravity to feed his centrifuge.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You could probably find a way to power your centrifuge manually that's partly what a cream separator is. Belarus tractors come with an oil centerfuge built in the engine. You do have to clean it and yeah the oil does need changing, but 500 hours wasn't unusual.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Ross said:


> You could probably find a way to power your centrifuge manually that's partly what a cream separator is. Belarus tractors come with an oil centerfuge built in the engine. You do have to clean it and yeah the oil does need changing, but 500 hours wasn't unusual.


Some Fiat engines had the built in centrifuge instead of a filter.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

my old 1970 Honda motor cycle had a centrifugal oil filter in the crank case,


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Even if you get the oil clinically clean (not that it is necessary) and if you remove all fuel contamination...you are not replenishing the lost/used-up additives and you are not doing anything to correct the viscosity. 

Filtering alone is better than nothing, but not a whole lot better. Without a stockpile, we are going to see really high wear rates on our equipment after a while without fresh oil.

I am speaking not just as a lubrication junkie, but also as an industry insider. 

I try to keep at least 30,000 miles of lube on hand. I should probably keep more. Although, if TSHTF, I probably won't be driving that much!


Tim


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The centrifuge we use needs pressure to run ........

All this about cleaning oil is for naught when there is NO gasoline available . . . . . . 

The beauty of diesel . . . .NO Arab oil needed . . . . . .

There is going to be some drastic changes to our food supply when the BIG diesel farm operations have dry fuel tanks.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

tarbe said:


> Even if you get the oil clinically clean (not that it is necessary) and if you remove all fuel contamination...you are not replenishing the lost/used-up additives and you are not doing anything to correct the viscosity.
> 
> Filtering alone is better than nothing, but not a whole lot better. Without a stockpile, we are going to see really high wear rates on our equipment after a while without fresh oil.
> 
> ...


engines ran for years, with out oil aditives, they jsut changed it more often,


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

farminghandyman said:


> engines ran for years, with out oil aditives, they jsut changed it more often,



Not the engines we use today. And it has been a long time since SA oil was approved for automotive use. Many technologies ago!

Today's engines are much more demanding of the lubricant.

Now, maybe if you can keep your '58 Chevy running!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Jim-mi said:


> The centrifuge we use needs pressure to run ........
> 
> All this about cleaning oil is for naught when there is NO gasoline available . . . . . .
> 
> ...



We are in the middle of a big project....billions of dollars. Gas to liquid. Stand by for a new paradigm in the US.

We already do coal to liquid. Just not in the US.....wonder why?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yet another reason to get Ron Paul in the WH . . . 
Among other things he would do away with obummers hate for the coal industry......

When we have such a vast amount of coal -- WHY -- put on all these restrictions on the coal industry . . . ?????????????????????????????????
I know this isn't the "Political" forum (so take your answer to the political forum) but we ALL need to do something soon...............

Don't know about coal to liquid (yet) . . .But we have got to get the goobermint off of industry's back or there just isn't going to be "a quart of oil" that the common man can buy.........


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've tried to keep politics out of here yeah but really if its relevant and we can keep the pettiness reigned in, then I gotta cut everyone some slack.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Ross.
I think it is very relevant to being able to get that quart of oil that folks get active politically.

We can talk all we want about -"What to use when------"
But I'm not sure whats gonna happen when my favorite 'Rotella' (sp?) oil is not available for my diesel.............

So yes I'm going to be vocal about voting for the guy who will remove restrictions and help keep the 'oil' flowing.....


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I would just prefer if the office of president could be shown some respect and avoid some of the childish name calling to argue the issues then fine. If you want to get your guy elected go to the politics forum.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Easy-OPS1,Gulfcoast,Amzoil BYPASS filter setup.......the oil(Rotella 5w40 syn) in my Detroit has 190k on it...oil does'nt "wear" out,it just gets filled with contaminants...have spare filters on hand and a few gals of oil.


----------



## jtmcclain (Sep 24, 2008)

Zant, I cannot find anywhere online that sells the OPS-1. I am interested in installing this on my 2006 F-350. Any idea where I can find it?


----------



## reubenT (Feb 28, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that chainsaw bar oil is all I will need, and stocking up is about the only way to have it. It'll do for steam cylinder oil as well, and a horse will get me around all I need to get around. Of course I could use a horse instead of a tractor if needed, but a tractor sure gets a lot more done faster. I will grow sesame for cooking oil but it's too low yielding and too much manual work for machine use.


----------

